# Mincer On Clearance At Kmart - $29



## stillscottish (3/6/11)

Kmart Homemaker Mincers on clearance for $29.

I know they're a bit cheap and cheerful but I wanted to have a crack at sausage making and couldn't justify spending mega-bucks on a mincer.
Your local store may have some or none but Toombul in Brissy had 25 when I was there yesterday.

Just got to skin up now.

Campbell


----------



## DUANNE (4/6/11)

thanks for the tip. theyve got them in melbourne as well. i grabbed the last one from south morang k mart. does any one know were in the north of melbourne to buy sausage oodcasings? or any good recipes for a good bbq banger?


----------



## Tim F (4/6/11)

I had the best luck just asking my local butcher for some casings - they should have a good range and be able to tell you how to use them!


----------



## The Pope (4/6/11)

I picked one of these up today (Penrith store had heaps).


----------



## Tim F (4/6/11)

One thing to look out for with a cheap mincer (like mine) it will get clogged up with gristle at the mincing end quite easily. Trim your meat as much as possible, dice it small to start, and keep an eye on it and pull it apart to clean out if the grind stops coming out nice and even.


----------



## brettprevans (5/6/11)

BEERHOG said:


> thanks for the tip. theyve got them in melbourne as well. i grabbed the last one from south morang k mart. does any one know were in the north of melbourne to buy sausage oodcasings? or any good recipes for a good bbq banger?


Look at the sausage making thread


----------

